# Are all AC "pumps" the same?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was just washing 2 AC filters and noticed that the pump part (sorry, don't know how to call it) looks the same. Same model number, etc. Is that true or there is some difference that can't be seen from the outside. As it doesn't really sounds right for me that AC20 and AC50 have the same unit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

From the PDF file page 6, the impeller is different but the motor unit for AC20/30/50/70 is the same.
Hope that helps.

http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Aquaclear_English.pdf


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, the motor unit, thanks 
Interesting, wasn't able to find that when googled it.
And I am still surprized though.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, alot of filters out there you could simply increase the throughput by upsizing the impeller assembly. However, pushing water volume isn't the only consideration in choosing a filter. Biomedia capacity would also be important. I mean, pushing 500gph through an AC20 (i'm exaggerating) wouldn't be the most useful thing in the world.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, agreed. But I mean mostly the price difference. Is it just because of the bigger box capacity and impeller? I thought (till this morning) it's the motor that makes the biggest difference in the price.
Interesting.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I just found this out last night too. I was cleaning a 30 and a mini and noticed they were the same. I still find it funny as well.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, funny   A bigger impeller and a box for twice the price of AC20, hmmmm


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, yeah, mind you, those replacement impellers aren't that cheap! 

Same thing goes for powerheads and even canister filters.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I see. So that explains the price difference then. Thanks


----------

